# esteticienne: bug dans safari



## iDuplo (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

J'aurais voulu savoir si j'étais le seul à qui ça arrivait:

L'appli safari sur mon ipad (3e génération 64Go noir) plante à chaque fois que je fais ça:
- Il faut être dans le deuxième onglet, avec deux onglets d'ouverts
- Aller sur le site google.fr
- Rentrer dans le champs de recherche "esteticienne" (oui, oui, avec la faute dorthographe  )

A chaque fois que je le fais (la première fois remonte à 1 mois), l'appli plante.

Voilà


----------



## fousfous (8 Février 2013)

Bah utilise plus Google et tu n'as plus le moindre problème. C'est magique.


----------



## lineakd (8 Février 2013)

@iduplo, je n'ai pas ce bug sur l'ipad 3e génération sous ios 6.1.
Ouvre l'application "Réglages", sélectionne "Safari" puis efface l'historique, les cookies et les données. 
Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent  quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et de finir par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10  secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine  (home), jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse).


----------



## iDuplo (9 Février 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @iduplo, je n'ai pas ce bug sur l'ipad 3e génération sous ios 6.1.
> Ouvre l'application "Réglages", sélectionne "Safari" puis efface l'historique, les cookies et les données.
> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent  quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et de finir par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10  secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine  (home), jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse).



J'ai fait ça, le bug à l'air d'être partit, merci.

J'ai cru que c'était un bug général qui aurait été un peu bizarre quand même


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2013)

Quelqu'un a essayé de taper file:/// (avec un f en capitale), pour le fun ?


----------



## fousfous (10 Février 2013)

Ça ne fait rien, regarde: File///On est sur IOS et il n'y a pas de bug.


----------



## manondel (12 Février 2013)

J'ai testé et ça fais rien non plus... bizzare
Apple n'aime pas les esteticienne


----------

